# the colorado experiment!! tim ferris



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

(hope this is in the right section)

anyone here got the 4 hour body by tim ferris?

just been reading about the colorado experiment and although sceptical im quite interested im finding out a little more

anybody here got experience of this training program or any feedback?,ive done a little browsing on the internet but thought my next port of call would be to ask you guys to see if its been carried out recently and more importantly the results.

the first thought that spings to mind is the fact is my gym can get quite busy and to get round the equipment with no rest period could be quite difficult but nether the less it could be worth a crack eh?

also wondering what people think of this book in general,ive only had it a few days but it certainly makes you think about your training in a different light


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

I think with the Colorado experiment Casey Viator had been injured for a good while so alot was muscle memory. He also had crazy genetics.

Although ive read some similar results in HIT books such as Ellington Darden's "The new high intensity training". I've not read the book your talking about though, mate.


----------

